# Aristo or MTH locos???



## askvance (Jan 5, 2008)

I currently only have LGB (mogul & 2-4-0) & USA (NW-2, GP-7, F-3 A&B) locos. I'd like to buy a larger steam loco, perhaps a MTH Railking J-3 Hudson or an Aristo Mikado or Pacific. Setting aside the difference in scale between Aristo & MTH, which of these locos is the smoothest running?


  Also, what is the minimum radius track they will RUN on (not just look good on)?


  Thanks for any help.


      Vance


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*Vance,*


*I don't have an Aristo Mikado, but a friend does.  I have an Aristo Pacific and an LGB Mikado.*


*Both Mikados will seriously outpull the Pacific.  The Pacific was a passenger loco, while the Mikados were mostly used in freight service.  *


*The Pacific will work on 5ft curves, but doesn't like them.*


*The Aristo Mikado will work on 8ft curves according to my friend.*


*The LGB Mikado will work, but look awful on 4ft curves. *


* See this vid for my Pacific running.*


*youtube.com/watch*


*This pic is of the Pacific pulling seven Streamliners up a 2.5% grade/12 ft curve, heading into my tunnel.*


*







*


*JimC.*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally, I have always liked Aristo over any because they are hard working machines. I personally don't care for "girlymon" engines. 
Prime Mover motor blocks are the strongest...


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

If you buy any MTH engine,


     You have to buy the track interface unit (TIU), to get the whistle & bell to work.


They work remote controlled.


How does MTH run?


Pretty good, all engines have a slight side to side wobble, when going down the track.


You can really see the wobble, on stationary rollers.


Raymond, can tell you ALL about MTH engines.


 


I think you are better off, buying another NON MTH brand engine.


I would only buy MTH, if you are going to buy several of their trains, the TIU is kinda expensive for just 1 engine.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got an old Pacific (Not prime mover) and that chassis is a disaster. Very poor design. So bad I finally ended up making a powered tender (incidentally, just to jazz you Pacific fans, they are powered 6 wheel Commonwealth tender trucks, not Aristo ones) to get it to haul anything. The new chassis could be a whole different story, I don't know. On the other hand, I just got an MTH G2 that I am building into a G4 50/50. It seems to be a very good puller. Not much running time as it is about half way through extensive detailing but in the end, I think it will be a much nicer engine than my Pacific. 

John


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

The new version mikado runs pretty well.   I don't have a pacific or hudson, so I can comment on them.  Given your range of engines, however, I'd say stick with the aristo and get a Phoenix or Sierra sound unit.  When you add the price of sound, all three engines become about the same price.  If you were starting from 0 and wanted steam, perhaps the MTH would be the way to go given the proprietary nature of the MTH sound/ control.


Mark


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave H on 01/06/2008 8:16 PM


How does MTH run?


Pretty good, all engines have a slight side to side wobble, when going down the track.


You can really see the wobble, on stationary rollers.


------------


How much "wobble" you see on rollers depends on what rollers you use and how well you place the locomotive on them. Too many people place a steam loco on rollers but leave the leading and trailing trucks unsupported, a condition that introduces bad balance.


I have used MTH, Aristo, and LGB steam locomotives over the years and would rank them LGB-MTH-Aristo in order of running performance. I have yet to see an Aristocraft Steam locomotive run smoothly on anyone's layout, but I have seen them have difficulty going across switches, especiall, Aristo switches.



Mark


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Or you could buy a aristo engine and have Ray Manley convert it to DCS for you for about 400.00 and then you would have the best of bolth worlds...ray does great work. he's done 2 for me so far a pacifc anda mikado both run flawlessly under DC or DCS,he is here on this forum.... also if the funds permit you could buy a usa hudson, i have 2, hands down the best looking and running engine out there... but thats my humble opion only/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gifthere are lots of choice for you out there, a lot more than just a few years ago..


NICK.


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

I have 9 MTH engines, 3 on rollers, all the time(I change them ever so often).


A challenger, hudson, daylight, freedom & dash-8s, the dash-8 diesels wobble the most.


I have 5 dash-8s, and they all wobble, but NO WHERE near derail, on rollers or track.


I like MTH, I use them as permanent / temporary, portable remote control sound systems.


What I find interesting is, when you put an engine with 2 motors on the rollers, you can see the motors turning at different speeds.


Does not matter what brand train, NO 2 motors, at least on the same engine, turn at the same speed.


Ofcourse on the track you can't tell.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

All depends on what you want your steam locomotive to do.
If you want boring no sound or smoke then any manufacturers will work.
If you want all the bells & whistles, best sounds and puffing in sync smoke then MTH or have the MTH PS2 installed into a boring loco.
Any steam locomotive that I've owned had a wobble in it including the USAT Hudson, Accucraft K4's, Aristo Mallets..why manufacturers can't build the drivers true and quartered at the factory is beyond me. I've often thought about chucking the drivers in a lathe & grinding them round.
And yes my MTH steamers wobble.
I agree those MTH Dash-8's were bad with wobbling..I had 3 and sold them.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif
I've had dealers tell me that real locomotives rock & wobble, why should our models be any different.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## samevans (Jan 3, 2008)

Bear in mind that MTH and Aristo are to two different scales - Aristo is 1:29 and MTH is 1:32.  You would be better off sticking with the scale you already use which if using Aristo (or USA  Trains) is 1:29.  Dunno if LGBoA have cleaned up LGB's act but  their use of scale was very variable even on the same loco.

Sam E


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By askvance on 01/05/2008 10:11 AM


  I currently only have LGB (mogul & 2-4-0) & USA (NW-2, GP-7, F-3 A&B) locos. I'd like to buy a larger steam loco, perhaps a MTH Railking J-3 Hudson or an Aristo Mikado or Pacific. Setting aside the difference in scale between Aristo & MTH, which of these locos is the smoothest running?


  Also, what is the minimum radius track they will RUN on (not just look good on)?


  Thanks for any help.


      Vance


Having seen all three run personally on my layout under load, I would say that you would be happy with any of the three from a running smoothness perspective.  (This assuming the drivers on the mikado don't come loose from the axles.)   I would say there is no difference in smoothness between the three and are all super smooth.  I have videos of all three eninges running on my website if you want to see them.  Hudson will be under the video page and the others will be on my DCS install page.  

On the minium diameter track, I would imagine that they are all the same.  The book says the MTH Hudson will run on an R2 curve and since I don't have my special decoder ring with me I can't tell you what that equates too.   My Hudson is probably the smoothest running engine I have (I don't own the Pacific or Mikado for certain reasons I won't go into here), I don't notice any wobble at all on mine and typically run it 45-75 SMPH which is fast.  

Have you seen the three engines up close?   There is noticable difference in detail between the MTH and Aristo engines.   As has been noted here, remember that you are getting a sound and control system already built into the MTH engines that sounds great right out the box, so keep that in mind when comparing the prices and it will run under straight DC, but as Dave said that you have to have the control system (TIU and remote) to access the bell, whistle and plethora of other items.

Also as far as scale differences, you can get rolling stock that looks good with both.  It all depends on what you like and are trying to do. 

Raymond


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't have a lot of experience, but I do have an old style pacific. I got it for a good price on ebay. It runs very reliably, and it easily pulls 14 cars on my small loop, which has some sharp grades. It slows down on the grades, but perseveres. It's as big an engine as I'd ever want to get, I think. It's awkward to carry and it tends to get little pieces broken off.  I was actualy wondering how I'd manage with a Mikado or a Mallet, ad also  think  on my smallish loop they'd look silly. Ive often thought about getting an MTH Hudson becasue I think the smaller scale would look better

I also have an LGB Mogul which will pull fewer cars but has a more realistic speed (the Pacific will run too fast IMHO) and looks less "wobbly" when it runs, because it's shorter and lower I think. The Pacific shows every bit of uneveness in the track.

I really like the Pacific, and I'm thinking about getting one of the new ones. But then I don't ave  lot of other engines t compare it to and the other people here know WAY more than I do


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/06/2008 7:56 PM
Personally, I have always liked Aristo over any because they are hard working machines. I personally don't care for "girlymon" engines. 
Prime Mover motor blocks are the strongest...



OK...OK...WHAT does "girlymon engines" mean?????/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif

Bubba


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure either...

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Hmmmm_2100kbs.wmv - 11mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Hmmmm_1000kbs.wmv - 6mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Hmmmm_150kbs.wmv - 1mb


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to say I rather run the Aristo as its 1/29 verse 1/32.  I like the size and ther performace have  two Mikes and two Pacifics and they run great.  Besides they will fit in with USA engines.  Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

But if you want to be "currect" with 1:32, make sure you use the "currect" rail size also.. and "currect" coupler size,,,"currect" size flanges.. Most don't..

OK, I'm joking!!!!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Never forget that these are TOYS BOYS!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif  No matter how you dress them up

If it feels good do it!!!!!   and if it don't...STOP!! doing it!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


I'd still would like to know what "girlymon" means?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif

Bubba


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

bubba,

"Girlymon" is the phonetic spelling of "Girly Man".  The spelling is based on how Dana Carvey and Kevin Nealon sounded like while doing a skit called "Hanz and Franz" on the NBC TV show "Saturday Night Live" in the late 80s early 90s.  Go to Youtube and do a search for Hanz and Franz.   The gist of the skit is two Austrians on cable acess with a 'fitness show' but all they did was call skinny guys "Girly Men" but is sounded more like "Girlymon" when they said it.  They had a picture of Arnold Schwatzanegger (R-California Govenator


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 01/17/2008 9:58 AM
Posted By NTCGRR on 01/06/2008 7:56 PM
Personally, I have always liked Aristo over any because they are hard working machines. I personally don't care for "girlymon" engines. 
Prime Mover motor blocks are the strongest...



OK...OK...WHAT does "girlymon engines" mean?????/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif

Bubba


Thanks for the explanation Mark.        I have seen that reference before; I think it was Marty who said it on that occasion as well.  I knew it was an "American" thing as I didn't totally comprehend it - but I had a good idea. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I know what it means..I just like giving marty flak!

Bubba


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba!  

You got me!!! 

Mark


----------

